# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Ku doni të jeni pas 20 Vitesh?

## Dito

Normale njeriu ka endrra te cilat kerkon ti realizoje, disa momentale e disa nder vite. Psh ju bashkeforumas ku e mendoni veten pas 20 vjetesh? C'do jeni duke bere? C'fare do keni arritur pas 20 vitesh?

Pergjigjem vete i pari me kushtetute :buzeqeshje: 

Si pensionist shembullor e shoh veten, duke shetitur qenin tim dhe duke kthyer ndonjehere shishen e votkes fshehurazi se pastaj s'te qasin ne shtepi :buzeqeshje: 

Diku larg do jem pas 20 vjetesh, mbi motorrin tim te preferuar ne ndonje udhetim aventuresk. Mbase do kem arritur shume ose asgje, fundi fundit e perse duhet te premtoj qe do jem nje engjell perderisa nuk jam i tille.

Hajdeni mjeshtrat e forumit vereni trurin ne pune, fantazoni :buzeqeshje: .

Dito.

----------


## oiseau en vol

Une pas 20 vjetesh e shoh veten duke u shetitur nga qeni im, se ne ate kohe ato do kene mesuar te flasin perveç lehjes, dhe keshtu do kem nje lak ne qafe une, dhe qenushi im me celular ne dore do flas me qenushen e komshies... eh kohe te veshtira... lum si qente çfare e ardhme e ndritur i pret...

Pastaj, pensionist as qe e mendoj veten se akoma s'kam mbledhur 4 vjet pune, haram i madh, gjithe diten shetis neper fusha me grure duke çukitur kallinjte...

Por e para e punes duhet te sigurohem qe zogjte jetojne me shume 20 vjet se une tani sapo kam dale nga veza...

Oh se harrova, plus kesaj jam dhe miop, nuk shoh dot aq larg... ohuuuuu 20 vjet, si thone shaka, por di qe do jem me zogezen time dhe kjo me mjafton.

----------


## Davius

> Si pensionist shembullor e shoh veten, duke shetitur qenin tim dhe duke kthyer ndonjehere shishen e votkes fshehurazi se pastaj s'te qasin ne shtepi


wawawawawaw mos dajo mos plssss ende i ri je ti, ke kohe do behesh....
pas 20 vjeteshe ti s'do jeshe pensionist, por njeri ne moshe te duhur dhe i pjekur  :buzeqeshje:  ...

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

pas 20 vitesh...po mendoj qe kur kam lindur dhe deri tani...sa kohe e gjate  :perqeshje: ...Besoj se do jem e martuar, me 4-5 femije (2 vajza dhe 2 djem, ose 3 djem dhe 2 vajza)... shprsoj te jem elegante...po sma ha mendja lol...do jem doktoresh, dhe shtepin do ta kem afer motrave...emrin do ta kem doktoresh sipas mbiemrit qe kam tani...do udhetoj shpesh here, meqe qefi ma ka te udhetoj disa vende ne Evrop dhe ne Azi...hmmm cfare tjeter...imagjinoj kur te vi viti i ri apo pashket...te tera motrat bashk me burrat tona dhe prinderit, bashk me femijet etje do mblidhemi...do jete kaq e mbushur shtepia sa nje konflikt eshte e ngarantuar te ndodhet  :perqeshje:  j/k...do bejm gallat/qyfyre...atmosfera do jete e kendshme  :buzeqeshje: 





> Oh se harrova, plus kesaj jam dhe miop, nuk shoh dot aq larg... ohuuuuu 20 vjet, si thone shaka, por di qe do jem me zogezen time dhe kjo me mjafton.
> __________________


shpresoj qe te jesh nga ata zoqt qe jetojn gjate

----------


## Klajdi03

Pas 20 vitesh e shikoj veten te martuar me 2 djem dhe 1 djale. lol  Ju pershendes te gjitheve

----------


## PINK

Mbas 20 vjetesh ?

Te martuar , me kalamaj .. po jo me shume se 2, ne asnje menyre  ( nje goc nje cun , perfekt , dhe mundesisht ti ngjajne mamit t'vet lol ) ... do i kem cuar neper shkolla private , dhe neper universitet me te mira te usa .. dhe kaq besoj eshte detyra ime si prind . 

Pastaj besoj do jem bashke me burrin tim , tek per tek .. hmmm yammy ,te ulur te oxhaku aty ngrohte e ngrohte ... gushe gushe,  dhe duke ngrene geshtenja te pjekura sigurisht .. dhe jashte bie bora floke floke ... dhe ne te lumtur aty prane oxhakut shikojme njeri -tjatrin ne sy dhe fap .. besoj shkendijat do jene akoma ... nje e beme me sy .. te pres ne kervat dhe me vone dihet " kape qiellin me dore " shpejt se mos te iki  ... lol 

Dhe pastaj do jam fusim nje derr gjumi , se te nesermen duhet me shku prape ne pune ( domosdo sdo kem dale ne pension deri atehere ) .. ah po dhe mos harroj te pi vitaminat per enegjite qe harxhova  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Mbas 20 vjetesh ?
> 
> Te martuar , me kalamaj .. po jo me shume se 2, ne asnje menyre  ( nje goc nje cun , perfekt , dhe mundesisht ti ngjajne mamit t'vet lol ) ... do i kem cuar neper shkolla private , dhe neper universitet me te mira te usa .. dhe kaq besoj eshte detyra ime si prind . 
> 
> Pastaj besoj do jem bashke me burrin tim , tek per tek .. hmmm yammy ,te ulur te oxhaku aty ngrohte e ngrohte ... gushe gushe,  dhe duke ngrene geshtenja te pjekura sigurisht .. dhe jashte bie bora floke floke ... dhe ne te lumtur aty prane oxhakut shikojme njeri -tjatrin ne sy dhe fap .. besoj shkendijat do jene akoma ... nje e beme me sy .. te pres ne kervat dhe me vone dihet " kape qiellin me dore " shpejt se mos te iki  ... lol 
> 
> Dhe pastaj do jam fusim nje derr gjumi , se te nesermen duhet me shku prape ne pune ( domosdo sdo kem dale ne pension deri atehere ) .. ah po dhe mos harroj te pi vitaminat per enegjite qe harxhova


E rujta ne file, kete qe ke thon ketu, t'ja tregoj tet shoqi pas 20 vjetesh, qe te shikoje nese i ke realizu enderrrrat... :shkelje syri: 

Une pas 20 vjetesh, tek stacioni i avtobiusit per ne shkallnuer, ...

----------


## PINK

> E rujta ne file, kete qe ke thon ketu, t'ja tregoj tet shoqi pas 20 vjetesh, qe te shikoje nese i ke realizu enderrrrat...
> 
> Une pas 20 vjetesh, tek stacioni i avtobiusit per ne shkallnuer, ...



LoL , aman se mos e ruash ..  :ngerdheshje: 
Enderrat thote - Ne fakt tani e vura re qe Odeoni e paska pas fjalen " Ku doni te jeni " , une sepse e lexova " Ku do jeni " lol 
Dhe si modeste pershkrova nje dite normale ketu e 20 vjet me pas .. i think  :ngerdheshje: 

Pastaj cne ti te stacioni i autobusit .. se sheh Zogun qe eshte me plak se ty do jete akoma ashtu cap e cup duke shetit qenin ..  :ngerdheshje:  (Imagjino ty ) lol

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Pastaj cne ti te stacioni i autobusit .. se sheh Zogun qe eshte me plak se ty do jete akoma ashtu cap e cup duke shetit qenin ..  (Imagjino ty ) lol


Tek stacioni i avtobusit, pra tuj gjut plaka te reja...lol

----------


## helios

I aftë të dashurojë si më parë, në mos përditë e më tepër. Shpresoj të jem në folezën e asaj që dua dhe më do. Duke rikujtuar momentet më të bukura bashkë e duke i përsëritur shpesh tek veshi që në 20 vjet s'ka ndryshuar fare!(e aty të marr të disatin vështrim dyshues si për të vërtetuar sinqeritetin tim  :ngerdheshje: )

Paksa i shqetësuar për moshën delikate të adoleshentëve që vërtiten në shtëpi në kërkim të babit pasi e ëma s'i jep leje më tepër se ora 22:00  :perqeshje:  Më tej, ndoshta duke u marrë me Bonsai për të patur kënaqësi përpara miqve që ke për darkë përvec kënaqësisë së sukseseve në jetë (edhe pse një familje solide është suksesi më i madh që ekziston).
Tjetër? I shëndetshëm parë nga të gjitha anët  :ngerdheshje:  Një jetë të lëvizshme, plot energji...
E mjaft na bëtë të ëndërrojmë... :perqeshje:

----------


## vajza_pr

Ne Prishtine ose Tirane ne nje vend te mire pune dhe nje grua me dy femije dhee e dashuruar si sot haah qikjo pak teper po qashtu du

----------


## selina_21

Ketu ne Americ/me Familjen Time

----------


## KUSi

*aty ku bukes i thuhet buke e ujit uj 
kuptohet ne vendlindje*

----------


## shoku_tanku

Mbas 20 vjetesh?!...nuk e di!...mund te them vetem se ku do te deshiroja te isha.
Do te doja te rikthehesha atje ku isha ne moshen e femijerise....ne parajsen e humbur.....duke peshkuar buze lumit Osum.....duke shijuar heshtjen dhe pamjen madheshtore te kanioneve te tij......do te doja te qendroja ne ate qetesi absolute te prishur vetem nga zhurma e ujit te lumit e cila do te me risillte ne mendje tere rrjedhen e jetes sime.....mundohemi te bejme shume gjera ne jete....luftojme per te arritur me te miren,por cila eshte me e mira per ne?!...kete as e kemi kuptuar dhe as do ta kuptojme ndonjehere....e vetmja gje qe mund te quhet e mire, jane disa kujtime te mjegullta qe i sjellim nder mend nga mosha e femijerise....

----------


## no name

*Te jem bashk me ate qe dua! se me mungon thum*

----------


## Rudina_USA

> Normale njeriu ka endrra te cilat kerkon ti realizoje, disa momentale e disa nder vite. Psh ju bashkeforumas ku e mendoni veten pas 20 vjetesh? C'do jeni duke bere? C'fare do keni arritur pas 20 vitesh?
> 
> Pergjigjem vete i pari me kushtetute
> 
> Si pensionist shembullor e shoh veten, duke shetitur qenin tim dhe duke kthyer ndonjehere shishen e votkes fshehurazi se pastaj s'te qasin ne shtepi
> 
> Diku larg do jem pas 20 vjetesh, mbi motorrin tim te preferuar ne ndonje udhetim aventuresk. Mbase do kem arritur shume ose asgje, fundi fundit e perse duhet te premtoj qe do jem nje engjell perderisa nuk jam i tille.
> 
> Hajdeni mjeshtrat e forumit vereni trurin ne pune, fantazoni.
> ...



Pas 20 Vjetesh' se di VEC NJE ZOT E DI


RC

----------


## Aloa

Sdo e kem mbush moshen e pensioit.Knej verdalle do jem.Tu puu per qeveri te Sales ose Tosit.

----------


## IL__SANTO

Pas 20 vitesh ne Shqiperi.

Kjo ka me shume rendesi.

----------


## Igli_Vlonjati

Ku te behet me mire me mundesite qe do te kem dhe qe do te me ofrohen.

----------


## jessi89

E veshtire te thuash se ku......do me pelqente nje kombinim i te jetuarit jasht e brenda shqiperise ,sipas diellit.....

----------

